# Where can I get movement trays?



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

As the title says, where can I get movement trays? Do they come with the regiments or do I get them seperately. I only ask because I can't find them in my flgw or GW website. Am I being silly?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

They are sold in separate packets of around 4 or 5, and should be with the Fantasy range...ask the staff.

Or...http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...od1095472&rootCatGameStyle=gaming-accessories here you go :grin:


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

I've got you covered. That is if you meant these kind of trays...

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=12900001


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

If you want an honest answer, you're being silly by attempting to buy movement trays. Get a pair of scissors, a ruler, and some heavy weight cardboard like you'd use to hold up a presentation board and cut out the sizes and shapes you're planning on using.

If you were in the U.S., I could be specific about which craft or office supply stores from which to get something reasonable. But for the price of one of GW's modular movement tray sets you could do your whole army's trays in cardboard.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Here are some pics...


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmmm I see, well I think it'll be cardboard trays for now at least, I though GW might be nice and give them away, silly me :grin:

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Imperious Rex, they're not suitable for Fantasy my friend - they're for War of the Rings.

Calamari - I use plasticard to make my trays, lines with magnetic rubber and put small magnets on the bases on my models to keep them sturdy (well, I will when I get chance). 

Here's the tutorial I used, very simple process:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3341&highlight=movement+trays

squeek also posted an excellent one that uses sprue instead of plasticard strips for the edges, which I actually think looks better. I forgot about that one.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is the one I posted, originally written by Braad.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23531&highlight=movement+tray


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link Squeek, I think that the sprue-trays are probably the best, they seem to hold the models more snuggly.

Thanks for all the help everyone


----------

